# Gheenoe LT25 vs LT10 vs Whipray



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

I would not launch my Whipray there , although I have done it in sketchy places in Keys
Ghennoe or kayak


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

The difference in stability between the LT10 and LT25 is significant. If launching there is the primary criterion on which we're basing our recommendation, I'd go LT25 were I you.

I will say there is a vast ocean of disparity between the LT25 and a HB Whip on every level of performance and build quality - and price, of course.

The LT25 is tremendous fun as a no-stress skinny water adventure craft and the price point really cannot be beaten as long as you appoint it reasonably. Keep resale in mind as you outfit it - lots of guys on Craigslist who probably wish they didn't need $18,000.00 to break even on a hull that can be purchased brand new for $2,800.00.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

You could dry launch a Whipray there with the right trailer set up. We've frequently dry launched a heavier HB Guide from that causeway if its where I think it is. Admittedly, we use a power winch for loading and avoid it during the summer because of the jetski d-bags.

But...if you're fishing solo and using a hand winch you'll have more success with the Gheenoes.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, you could launch the whip definitely.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

If budget is not an issue go with the Whip and a dry launch trailer. Second choice would be an LT25. I have fished the flats all over Florida in a LT25 and have been very happy with its performance. There really is not much difference in the effort to launch a LT10 vs. a LT25 and I have launched my LT25 in conditions you showed in your photograph. I would rather have the extra space on a LT25 vs a LT10.

If you don't want to deal with a trailer a folding boat could be an option but I would rather have a trailer for faster launching and retrieval.






Good luck with your decision.


----------

